# Protection Plan Cancellation



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

I started my latest stint with D* on 1-4-13 and had the PP from the start. I cancelled the PP on 1-23-14 and recently got my statement and it had a 10 dollar cancellation fee. I was under the impression that after a year I could cancel with no fee. I have never made a claim on the plan if that makes any difference. Do I owe this fee? The CSR made no mention that I would be charged by the way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think the issue here is that the PP effective date is one month after you sign up for it, so you would have to cancel after 2-4-14 to avoid the fee.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It states in the Terms and Conditions of the Protection Plan that a administrative fee of $10.00 will be assessed if the plan is canceled during the first year of coverage. If you are sure of your dates of coverage call DirecTV and ask for billing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Assuming that we're talking about the Protection Plan (as opposed to the Protection Plan Premiere), your memory isn't failing you.


DIRECTV Protection Plan Terms said:


> Cancellation:
> You may cancel this Plan, without cost to you, within the first 30 days after purchase or anytime after the first 12 months of coverage.


Was the Protection Plan included for a period of time when you signed up? I get the uneasy feeling that the 12 month clock started as soon as you started paying.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was afraid that might be the case. Stupid of me to not ask, although I would have thought that it would have been mentioned. So by canceling 2 weeks early I not only did not have the plan for the last month it cost me 2 dollars more. This is the second time they have got me and I hope it's the last. Thanks for the info dpeters.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I think the issue here is that the PP effective date is one month after you sign up for it, so you would have to cancel after 2-4-14 to avoid the fee.


You are correct. Term of Coverage states the Plan coverage commences one (1) month from the date of purchase of the Plan.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

I signed up for it when I started service but it may have not been on my first bill.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> I think the issue here is that the PP effective date is one month after you sign up for it, so you would have to cancel after 2-4-14 to avoid the fee.


Why would they post-date the effective date?

My recollection is that the Protection Plan goes into effect immediately and cancels immediately with a potential refund of the part of a month not subscribed but already paid for.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

So much for my lame recollection.


DIRECTV Protection Plan Terms said:


> Term of Coverage:
> The Plan coverage commences one (1) calendar month from the date of purchase of the Plan and is effective for a period of one (1) year and terminates as per the Limits of Liability section.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Why would they post-date the effective date?
> 
> My recollection is that the Protection Plan goes into effect immediately and cancels immediately with a potential refund of the part of a month not subscribed but already paid for.


Not according to the terms and conditions. As to why, other than to avoid customers signing up just when they have an issue, I don't know. I do know that the 30 day waiting period for service can be waived.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When a customer signs up for the PP, the first 30 days is considered a trial period when a customer can't make claims, does not get charge any fees for having the PP but gets paperwork via snail mail to review. If the customer does not cancel during this 30 day period, it rolls automatically. If the customer decodes to cancel there is no fe during this time. after this time if customer cancels before 12 months, there is a $10.00 cancellation fee.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so many traps set to pull your money ... XXI century become very inquisitor-ed in that


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think it can be considered a trap when it's spelled out. You can even search by keyword on the page for words like fee.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> so many traps set to pull your money ... XXI century become very inquisitor-ed in that


If you read the Terms and Conditions of the Protection Plan you'll the find following are clearly stated......Terms......Conditions......Coverage......Fees......Clauses......Arbitration Agreement. There is no mention of traps set to pull your money.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> If you read the Terms and Conditions of the Protection Plan you'll find following are clearly stated......Terms......Conditions......Coverage......Fees......Clauses......Arbitration Agreement. There is no mention of traps set to pull your money.


It could be argued that if it's buried in a 40 page agreement, particularly full of legalese or complex (Persuant to section 1245(d)(4)(B ) and (C ) etc), it's a trap. But this is a short one, and a good portion of it is state specific.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> *When a customer signs up for the PP, the first 30 days is considered a trial period when a customer can't make claims, does not get charge any fees for having the PP but gets paperwork via snail mail to review.* If the customer does not cancel during this 30 day period, it rolls automatically. If the customer decodes to cancel there is no fe during this time. after this time if customer cancels before 12 months, there is a $10.00 cancellation fee.


So its a free month trial of nothing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

joshjr said:


> So its a free month trial of nothing?


according to his wording - yes


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

P Smith said:


> according to his wording - yes


Sure makes me feel the value of paying for it after the first month!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joshjr said:


> So its a free month trial of nothing?


Yup, perhaps I should not have used the word "trial" . is more like an evaluation period.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Sure makes me feel the value of paying for it after the first month!


they give you full 30 days to make the big decision!


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

Trap? Maybe not, but it sure works in their favor by not telling me that I had not satisfied the terms and only had 10 days or so to do so. I even told them I was dropping it to reduce my bill and I know they had the information right in front of them. I paid for it for 11 2/3 months and never made a claim. I think they did alright without the penalty. Outright lies and omission of facts to weasel more money out of customers seems to be a training standard for D*. Every time I call them to save myself some money it ends up costing me more. Looking into cutting this cord and going Roku or Apple TV and just giving them my 200 dollar EFT.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seems to me it would be good combo Roku and OTA DVR like the K77 for you


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks P Smith, that's kind of what I had in mind.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It could be argued that if it's buried in a 40 page agreement, particularly full of legalese or complex (Persuant to section 1245(d)(4)(B ) and (C ) etc),[/size] it's a trap. But this is a short one, and a good portion of it is state specific.


There's some sort of magic verbiage involved when you subscribe to something and it doesn't "kick in" for a month. You're even expected to pay for it before it commences.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> There's some sort of magic verbiage involved when you subscribe to something and it doesn't "kick in" for a month. You're even expected to pay for it before it commences.


you don't get charged until the second month when the plan actually kicks in


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kind of hard to remember that a year later. If it's 13 months after you start it then it should say 13 months.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inhd40 said:


> Kind of hard to remember that a year later. If it's 13 months after you start it then it should say 13 months.


Math can be hard for some people.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

It took me awhile, but I finally got that. You'll have to excuse me I have a problem with Directv so I'm stupid.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's kind of sad but that's pretty much how it works here.


----------

